
Microsoft is adding the Linux command line to Windows 10 - chris-at
http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/30/11331014/microsoft-windows-linux-ubuntu-bash
======
sciurus
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11388418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11388418)

------
lottin
A Unix shell without the standard Unix utilities [1] is kind of pointless, in
my opinion, but... whatever.

[1]
[http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/idx/utilitie...](http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/idx/utilities.html)

~~~
ArkyBeagle
Dunno why the downvote - I use those (or one of the others like them ) daily.

